# Hi folks



## rictac (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi folks, introducing me, Richard and herself, Jean, and Annie (11), Rosie (10), Tilly (14 mths) and Mabel (14mths). 

Rosie is a wire-haired dachshund, Mabel and Tilly are sprockers (one-eighth cocker) and Annie is a mixed-up old girl.

We have recently acquired a 1993 Autotrail Apache on a Merc 208D chassis. 

We had a one night trip to the coast as a run out.... it was lovely and sunny at home while at the coast we were greyed out and rained on! ha. 

Now I have to think about how to rebuild lower back end and a bit of floor which it turns out is pretty wet 

So far in searching for advice or help have discovered Eternabond and Captain Tolley's for sealing up after remedial work  .  

Looks to be a helpful and useful forum with the usual mix of moderates and extremes 

Richard.


----------



## Funky Farmer (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Richard :welcome::have fun:


----------



## Apache Two (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the wilder side enjoy the site and all it has to offer.:cool1:


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 30, 2012)

:welcome: Richard! :have fun:


----------



## chubadub (Jul 1, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Jul 1, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## tony (Jul 1, 2012)

welcome richard & co.
we started with a similar camper found it reliable but slow, give yourself plenty of time & you will be ok.
tony


----------



## Firefox (Jul 1, 2012)

I hope we are more moderates than extremes  And it is a good community with lots of helpful members. Please feel free to ask and we wil try to help you get the best out of you van


----------



## n brown (Jul 1, 2012)

hi,put a rough location in case there's a supplier or help in your area


----------



## rictac (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for all the welcomes. Tony, 50-60 mph is just fine and pootling up hills in 2nd gives time to admire the rain clouds ahead.
Apologies for not responding to welcomes a bit sooner but I have spent the last 3 weeks under/inside the walls/on the roof of our charming retro Apache and I hope to have cleared out the worst of the wet  damage. I have used treated timber and sealed as well as I could work out how to do.

Just finished rebuilding the seating/beds at the very back where they were damaged.

Fingers crossed she will be good for a few years yet... we should be able to put a few miles on her as only 40k on the clock.

Cheers - oh, we are in Shropshire btw.


----------



## Ems (Jul 28, 2012)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## jamesmarshall (Jul 28, 2012)

:welcome:


----------

